# Velveteen lops



## taraann81 (Apr 5, 2010)

Anybody raising this breed?  I recently visited the only "known" breeder of this breed in my province.

I found them very interesting but extremely costly.

Anyways would like to hear others experiences with this breed.


----------



## nicktide (Apr 28, 2010)

I picked one in West Virginia last week.  very nice rabbit.   Came with a pedigree.  Looking for a doe now.


----------



## HeatherM (Apr 28, 2010)

I think they are very interesting rabbits. And yes, extremely costly. I think the lowest price I have seen on one was $50.  I've come across a few sites where people have bought a couple and are working on breeding them to English Lops to "make" Velveteens, so if you're looking at getting them, I would be wary of the bloodlines.


----------



## nicktide (Apr 28, 2010)

If you go back enough generations all velveteens have an English Lop crossed with a mini rex.  Then it takes about 4 generations of selective breeding to get a V Lop.  It seems that alot of V Lop breeders that started with the an E Lop and  Min Rex, are burned out by the time they get decent V Lops and sell out.  If anyone knows of a breeder or someone seeling a doe in or near Maryuland, Please LMK.


----------



## kbhear80 (Aug 20, 2010)

nicktide said:
			
		

> If you go back enough generations all velveteens have an English Lop crossed with a mini rex.  Then it takes about 4 generations of selective breeding to get a V Lop.  It seems that alot of V Lop breeders that started with the an E Lop and  Min Rex, are burned out by the time they get decent V Lops and sell out.  If anyone knows of a breeder or someone seeling a doe in or near Maryuland, Please LMK.


Unfortunitly you are very correct.  I have known many people that start with the and than sell out after a few years.  There are still a few breeders in michigan. i would track down the person who is presenting the lop and convention, might be your best bet for some really nice animals.  I am currently doing the research on the Astrex rabbit  so i understand how hard it is to locate a good established breeder for the newer breeds.

http://velveteenlopbreeders.web.officelive.com/default.aspx
http://www.hiddenvalleyrabbitryandfarm.com/velveteenlops.html (texas but the this was the nearest i can find to the breed originators)

Good luck and keep us updated with your search.  Would love to see pictures!


----------

